# New horse- cob x trotter?



## A_Louise96 (17 January 2017)

I have fallen in love with a 15.2 cob x trotter, she is absolutely gorgeous and moves lovely. She has been sat on and walked and had all her tack on no problem, just need to continue the backing process.

My question is, is this a good breed mix? I am in love with her, she seems like she is nice natured and good as gold, just wondering about usual temperament and what everyone thinks of this 'breed'?


----------



## smja (17 January 2017)

Cob isn't a breed, it's a type with a fair amount of variation. Similarly, without more description it's unclear what kind of trotter is in the mix, or indeed what the percentage mix is. Basically, no one here can tell you without more info 

Just look at the horse in front of you - does she suit what you want her for?

If you do decide to go ahead, I'd recommend getting some experienced help to properly back her.


----------



## A_Louise96 (17 January 2017)

smja said:



			Cob isn't a breed, it's a type with a fair amount of variation. Similarly, without more description it's unclear what kind of trotter is in the mix, or indeed what the percentage mix is. Basically, no one here can tell you without more info 

Just look at the horse in front of you - does she suit what you want her for?

If you do decide to go ahead, I'd recommend getting some experienced help to properly back her.
		
Click to expand...

I've backed before, that isn't an issue. I was wondering about temperament. She's seems a nice natured mare though, but those are sometimes famous last words &#128514;


----------



## Crugeran Celt (17 January 2017)

smja said:



			Cob isn't a breed, it's a type with a fair amount of variation.

Might be a Welsh Section D cob
		
Click to expand...


----------



## A_Louise96 (17 January 2017)

Crugeran Celt said:





smja said:



			Cob isn't a breed, it's a type with a fair amount of variation.

Might be a Welsh Section D cob
		
Click to expand...

Very true, I'm not quite sure what 'type' of cob she is. Might be worth me asking?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crugeran Celt (18 January 2017)

I have met a few welsh d x standard breds, not my cup of tea but usually quite useful.  I am biased though as have full sect d and a sect d x tb.


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 January 2017)

OP, you need to gather much more information about your potential purchase.  The term 'cob' can be used to describe anything from a 13.2 bucket headed, tied on the side of the road pony through to horses with draught/heavy horse breeding.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (18 January 2017)

Is it cob x Standardbred pacer, cob x French Trotter (Trotteur Francais) or cob x a generic horse of unknown breedingwhich was used for road racing? Because the term 'trotter' is as vague as the term 'cob'.

It's relevant because if it's a partbred pacer, you may have the added fun of retraining out of pace if your chosen discipline doesn't deem this an appropriate or desirable gait, or if you find you don't like the gait or can't work around it.


----------

